# Virginia. What is YOUR plan?



## MountainGirl

There are undoubtedly other threads about what is happening in Virginia. :stick:

This thread is about - when ALL HELL breaks loose what actions, if any, are YOU going to take right there where you are?

Yes, watch/monitor - but, anything else?
Stocking up a little more ahead of time, maybe?
Are you thinking about it at all?

All thoughts welcome.


----------



## bigwheel

My confidence levels are very high that Trump can put a stop to the madness before the War of Northern Aggression reignites itself. That would surely qualify as some type of National Emergency well within the scope of the Commander in Chief to handle.


----------



## gyro_cfi

If we have first amendment rights that trump state law via preeminence then the second amendment should also. Example: Burning American flag laws in both state and federal statutes were overturned because the Supreme court ruled it was a speech issue. 
The clear text of the second amendment should trump both state and federal statutes also. 
A show of resolve by the gun owning population would restore and secure our rights for 100 more years. 3 million armed man march to Virginia capitol and then DC.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I will not comply with any scheme to register any of my weapons.
I certainly will not turn any in.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> There are undoubtedly other threads about what is happening in Virginia. :stick:
> 
> This thread is about - when ALL HELL breaks loose what actions, if any, are YOU going to take right there where you are?
> 
> Yes, watch/monitor - but, anything else?
> Stocking up a little more ahead of time, maybe?
> Are you thinking about it at all?
> 
> All thoughts welcome.


What happens in Virginia is important because it will be a template for other Democrat-led states.


----------



## MountainGirl

bigwheel said:


> My confidence levels are very high that Trump can put a stop to the madness before the War of Northern Aggression reignites itself. That would surely qualify as some type of National Emergency well within the scope of the Commander in Chief to handle.


There's something about a declared "National Emergency" that scares the bejeezus outta me.


----------



## MountainGirl

gyro_cfi said:


> If we have first amendment rights that trump state law via preeminence then the second amendment should also. Example: Burning American flag laws in both state and federal statutes were overturned because the Supreme court ruled it was a speech issue.
> *The clear text of the second amendment should trump both state and federal statutes also. *
> A show of resolve by the gun owning population would restore and secure our rights for 100 more years. 3 million armed man march to Virginia capitol and then DC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Those *statutes* have been 'Infringing' for decades.
No reason to think they'll stop now.

Resolve abounds.
Planning on marching?


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> What happens in Virginia is important because it will be a template for other Democrat-led states.


Dem led states like Washington; new anti-gun laws here too.
You got any special plans?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

My immediate plans are to re-up my GOA and state GO memberships. Keep abreast of any proposed anti-2A legislation in my patch of dirt.

And suggest that any lawmaker that proposes any unconstitutional gun grab be charged with treason.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> Dem led states like Washington; new anti-gun laws here too.
> You got any special plans?


The vast majority of Virginia is small town or rural. They will not go quietly into the night on this.
The faction pushing these anti-gun laws are the suburbs of Washington, loaded with liberal swamp dwellers.

Unfortunately, the same situation applies to Florida, since South Florida is now over run with liberal transplants from the North East.

My plan is to remain inconspicuous until either (a) any such law in Florida is over turned, or failing that (b) open, violent, rebellion breaks out.
Many Florida county sheriffs have already stated they will not enforce any confiscation laws, including our sheriff.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> The vast majority of Virginia is small town or rural. They will not go quietly into the night on this.
> The faction pushing these anti-gun laws are the suburbs of Washington, loaded with liberal swamp dwellers.
> 
> Unfortunately, the same situation applies to Florida, since South Florida is now over run with liberal transplants from the North East.
> 
> My plan is to remain inconspicuous until either (a) any such law in Florida is over turned, or failing that (b) open, violent, rebellion breaks out.
> Many Florida county sheriffs have already stated they will not enforce any confiscation laws, including our sheriff.


A few up here have as well, but not many.
We're geographically far away from VA... but if there's an attempted gun-grab the reverberation will be nationwide. 
You think the sleeping giant was awoken on 9-11?
Just wait.


----------



## Verba Bellum

Pack up the car and head to VA. Sic Semper Tyrannis


----------



## Verba Bellum

View attachment 102205
View attachment 102207
View attachment 102209


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Dem led states like Washington; new anti-gun laws here too.
> You got any special plans?


Do you mean other than the boating accident in which all of our firearms will be lost at the bottom of Lake Roosevelt?

Kidding aside, no, not really. Get to our place in Grand Coulee as a first step. We're in Lincoln County and the sheriff there is awesome. If it were to get really bad, we could always to go our daughter's place in Utah.

One thing I'm counting on is that the tenor of the federal courts has changed drastically under this administration. ONE in FOUR circuit court judges are now Trump appointees. That's thanks to Mitch McConnell, who has been focused like a laser beam on getting them confirmed. (And Harry Reid. That's his legacy. Heh.) Even on the 9th Circuit, liberals now hold only a 3 seat majority. So at all levels, the federal courts are much more likely than just a few years ago to rule for gun rights.

What about you?


----------



## Smitty901

gyro_cfi said:


> If we have first amendment rights that trump state law via preeminence then the second amendment should also. Example: Burning American flag laws in both state and federal statutes were overturned because the Supreme court ruled it was a speech issue.
> The clear text of the second amendment should trump both state and federal statutes also.
> A show of resolve by the gun owning population would restore and secure our rights for 100 more years. 3 million armed man march to Virginia capitol and then DC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 But on the other hand a man burnt a gay flag and was given 15 years. It is all a madder of what court you end up in front of. There is no Rights rights under the constitution. You have what rights 5 of 9 say you have at any given time subject to change and any time.
My plan is the same one I have always had. What firearms I have seen the light brother, dumped those evil things in the furnace. I signed on to the global warming joined the DNC . yes sir I "pledge allegiance to what ever flag you offer" . Yes when they show up here they will not find one empty brass shell. They can do what ever they wish with me. Lived a great life. The answer will always be , what firearms ?
3 million armed men will not march on any thing dream all you want. FBI alone has gunned down many with out just cause They will keep doing it. WACO. Ruby ridge .....
You have one chance , that is to vote. The people you put in power , put the judges in place. They are the ones that rule your life. They decide what is law and what is not. Who lives who dies.


----------



## Slippy

Time to call these tyrants out for what they are and hang them for treason.
https://creativedestructionmedia.co...nia-governor-preparing-for-gun-confiscations/

VA Gov Ralph Northam-Evil RacistTyrant
VA Att Gen Mark Herring-Power Hungry Tyrant
Richmond Delegate, Donald McEachin who is calling for the Gov to use the National Guard-Needs his ass kicked Tyrant
Chralottesville Police Chief RaShall Brackney-who is calling for a ban on ALL weapons-Over educated Idiot Tyrant

from the article; Virginia's state motto "sic semper tyrannis" (thus ever unto tyrants) once represented victory over tyranny. The irony is tragic.

This is not just a Virginia problem this is a Federal Government problem. Until someone has the strength to shrink the government this will seep over into other states. Government employees do not produce anything. (and Im not talking about the armed forces)

How screwed up is this? We The People vote representatives in who pass laws to extort our wealth under the threat of incarceration and We The People vote them in again the next election and they pass laws to increase the size of goverment and employ more people who use the wealth that We The People earn, and it is redistributed to the bureaucrats who produce nothing. Then these bureaucrats vote and they vote 90 percent for tyrants who pass more laws to remove our liberty and freedom as well as extort more wealth so they can continue to add more bureaucrats to suck off our teats?

FUBAR


----------



## Slippy

Meanwhile...In New Jersey
A month ago, on November 25, 2019, Democrat New Jersey Assemblywoman Patricia Egan Jones, 79, introduced a bill that will discourage and prevent gun ownership by:

Requiring a minimum of $50,000 in liability insurance for possession of a firearm.
Fining violators of the liability insurance policy in the amount of $1,000 for first offenders and $5,000 for second offenders.
Confiscating the firearm if a gunowner fails to produce an insurance identification certificate.
Requiring firearm sellers to be licensed and to keep a detailed record of every gun buyer which must be delivered to law enforcement within 5 days of the purchase.
Requiring an application for a permit to buy a gun, including the names and addresses of two references.
Restricting purchases of handguns to no more than one handgun a month.
Banning the purchase of sawed-off shotguns.

https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/dr...urance-to-own-a-gun-registration-confiscation


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> ..........Requiring firearm sellers to be licensed and to keep a detailed record of every gun buyer which must be delivered to law enforcement within 5 days of the purchase...........


Translation: Gun registry.


----------



## Smitty901

VA voters wanted socialism and free stuff they vote Democrat. This is the side effects. It is their right to give up what some saw as a right . They knew this would happen. Once passed it will stay no madder what they do next election cycle. Ask them in a few years if it was worth the trade.


----------



## Prepared One

I went to two ranges yesterday. The first was so packed I couldn't park and the second was full but I got a spot out on the rifle range at 100 yards. Yes the day after Christmas there were a lot of new gun owners out playing with new toys, mostly pistol. The rifle range was especially full, mostly men but a few women. I saw mostly AR's and AK's and a few long range bolt actions. (I was working with a couple of my AR's) In talking to some of the range staff they said it's been steadily increasing in business since the impeachment and a couple attributed it to Virginia. In general business has been very good. :tango_face_grin: 

I suggest that perhaps those that are wanting to confiscate weapons rethink their plan. :devil:


----------



## Robie

View attachment 102213


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> I went to two ranges yesterday. The first was so packed I couldn't park and the second was full but I got a spot out on the rifle range at 100 yards. Yes the day after Christmas there were a lot of new gun owners out playing with new toys, mostly pistol. The rifle range was especially full, mostly men but a few women. I saw mostly AR's and AK's and a few long range bolt actions. (I was working with a couple of my AR's) In talking to some of the range staff they said it's been steadily increasing in business since the impeachment and a couple attributed it to Virginia. In general business has been very good. :tango_face_grin:


Very good to hear!!!



> I suggest that perhaps those that are wanting to confiscate weapons rethink their plan. :devil:


Yeppers. With one side having like 3 trillion rounds... and the other side that cant figure out which bathroom to use....it would be a very short event.:devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MountainGirl said:


> .......the other side that cant figure out which bathroom to use....


They use the bathroom with the functioning Tide Pod dispenser.


----------



## MountainGirl

HEY PEOPLE - I NEED A LINK

Is there a good media outlet, pref one from Virginia, that isn't overly exaggerative, to follow the events?
I'm not familiar w/Virginia media, so any suggestions welcome.

THANKS!!


----------



## Prepared One

Really, when it comes down to it, there is only one choice, the choice I have made. When you give up your right to bear arms you give up all your rights. There is no such thing as a benevolent government. You think tyranny will stop at just taking your right to bear arms? This has never been about stopping crime or mass shootings. It's about control and power.


----------



## gyro_cfi

Smitty901 said:


> But on the other hand a man burnt a gay flag and was given 15 years. It is all a madder of what court you end up in front of. There is no Rights rights under the constitution. You have what rights 5 of 9 say you have at any given time subject to change and any time.
> My plan is the same one I have always had. What firearms I have seen the light brother, dumped those evil things in the furnace. I signed on to the global warming joined the DNC . yes sir I "pledge allegiance to what ever flag you offer" . Yes when they show up here they will not find one empty brass shell. They can do what ever they wish with me. Lived a great life. The answer will always be , what firearms ?
> 3 million armed men will not march on any thing dream all you want. FBI alone has gunned down many with out just cause They will keep doing it. WACO. Ruby ridge .....


Actually burning a ******** flag was not what the "crime" he was charged with. Trespassing, theft, arson, and a "Hate Crime" were. The latter being the unconstitutional law which garnered all the years to the sentence.

If he had purchased his own ******** flag and publicly burned it, no charges.

WRT FBI gunning down 3 million armed men, maybe you should do the math and tell us how many shots they would get off before each agent would get 50 lbs per agent of return fire. The US military with reserves only has one million members. And half of the military and most of the police would probably be supporting us.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

gyro_cfi said:


> Actually burning a ******** flag was not what the "crime" he was charged with. Trespassing, theft, arson, and a "Hate Crime" were. The latter being the unconstitutional law which garnered all the years to the sentence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Trespassing - he walked on the property to get the flag
Theft - he stole the flag, took it offsite
Arson - he burned the flag
Hate Crime - it was a gay flag. I guess the only thing you can legally 'hate' and 'burn' is the US Flag.

So how was this NOT about burning the flag?


----------



## Robie

If nothing else, maybe this will wake a few people up about the importance of voting...in EVERY election.

I tried to find out how many registered Republicans and Democrats there are in Virginia but couldn't find any information. It seems when you register to vote, you don't have to register with a party.

As is the case in most areas, the heavily populated metropolitan areas contain the most liberals and it seems in the case of Virginia, they took the time to vote for people in their party. The Richmond area and coastal area to the east of it is heavy blue. The northern area around Washington D.C is heavy blue. My guess is, they determined the results of the mid-terms because they voted, while the trusting but lazy right-wing voters, who populate the rest of the state, decided to stay home.

The line...."elections have consequences" could not be any truer than it is in this case.


----------



## Smitty901

gyro_cfi said:


> Actually burning a ******** flag was not what the "crime" he was charged with. Trespassing, theft, arson, and a "Hate Crime" were. The latter being the unconstitutional law which garnered all the years to the sentence.
> 
> If he had purchased his own ******** flag and publicly burned it, no charges.
> 
> WRT FBI gunning down 3 million armed men, maybe you should do the math and tell us how many shots they get off before each agent would get 50 lbs per agent of return fire. The US military with reserves only has one million members. And half of the military and most of the police would probably be supporting us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 The same thing many US flag burners have done. Don't count on any real support you will be disappointed. US military will follow orders. It may be fun to dream maybe make a movie but not how it will go down.


----------



## gyro_cfi

MountainGirl said:


> Trespassing - he walked on the property to get the flag
> Theft - he stole the flag, took it offsite
> Arson - he burned the flag
> Hate Crime - it was a gay flag. I guess the only thing you can legally 'hate' and 'burn' is the US Flag.
> 
> So how was this NOT about burning the flag?


It wasn't his property. If he burned his flag, in public, no charges.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gyro_cfi

Smitty901 said:


> The same thing many US flag burners have done. Don't count on any real support you will be disappointed. US military will follow orders. It may be fun to dream maybe make a movie but not how it will go down.


Never mind, I can't fix this problem.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> There's something about a declared "National Emergency" that scares the bejeezus outta me.


Right? Because "martial law" will almost certainly be involved.


----------



## Slippy

gyro_cfi said:


> It wasn't his property. If he burned his flag, in public, no charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I hear what you are saying gyro, but the reality of this fubar world is that if you piss off the mentally ill sexually deviants the establishment law enforcers will make an example out of you.

The mentally ill sexual deviants should scare us as much as the democrat inner city thugs and the muslimes...the difference is you can still use self defense on the thugs and muslimes...its still somewhat OK to kill a thug or muslime in self defense...but fight back when a horde of mentally ill fudge packers, ******, trans warpos etc and you are screwed.

God forbid you Kill a mentally ill sexual deviant when you justifiably use self defense and you, your children and your childrens children will be branded forever...


----------



## Slippy

paulag1955 said:


> Right? Because "marital law" will almost certainly be involved.


I've always said that the government shouldn't be involved in marriage...lain:


----------



## MountainGirl

gyro_cfi said:


> It wasn't his property. If he burned his flag, in public, no charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


So...15 years for petty theft. Ok, got it.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> So how was this NOT about burning the flag?


He was sentenced based on his thought crime. Hello, _1984_.

And red flag laws are even worse because people are punished based on potential future crimes. Hello, _Minority Report_.


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> I've always said that the government shouldn't be involved in marriage...lain:


Oh, how I loathe autocorrect.


----------



## The Tourist

This might sound funny, but I advise you to do everything and nothing--let me explain.

First off, you cannot plan an emergency ahead of time. To that, you cannot live your entire life living in carpenters' overalls with every pocket stuffed with pistol magazines and sharp knives.

Knowing that, pack a spare set of jeans and a jacket with all of your needed "bug out" stuff. Leave these items in the places you haunt the most often. When the balloon goes up all you have to do is change clothes. Your spare ammunition magazine, a sharp knife, a spare battery for your phone, and a complete set of spare keys will be just moments away.

There's little value in dressing like a survivalist whacko and planning for TEOTWAWKI when the most dangerous thing any of us will face is an out of control forest fire. Keep your head when everyone else is losing theirs.


----------



## paulag1955

Robie said:


> I tried to find out how many registered Republicans and Democrats there are in Virginia but couldn't find any information. It seems when you register to vote, you don't have to register with a party.
> 
> As is the case in most areas, the heavily populated metropolitan areas contain the most liberals and it seems in the case of Virginia, they took the time to vote for people in their party. The Richmond area and coastal area to the east of it is heavy blue. The northern area around Washington D.C is heavy blue. My guess is, they determined the results of the mid-terms because they voted, while the trusting but lazy right-wing voters, who populate the rest of the state, decided to stay home.


I think there are around 20 states that don't require voters to register by party. Washington is one of them.

It would be a mistake to assume that conservative voters stayed home. I refer you to this fascinating look (Disclaimer: I wrote it.) at election results from an initiative that appeared on the ballot in Washington in 2016. Washington has 100% vote by mail, so turnout is always high. In this case it ranged from a high of (roughly) 88% in San Juan County down to 71% in Yakima County. As is often the case on ballot measures, only one county's votes mattered. Western Washington Republicans are always blaming results they don't like on "low voter turnout" on the east side in order to cover up for the fact that the party is failing to make its case with the voters, but that's really unfair given the population disparity. I'm not saying it's the same in Virginia, just that it's not fair to assume conservative voters sat the election out.


----------



## Smitty901

MountainGirl said:


> So...15 years for petty theft. Ok, got it.


 Well here you can steal 20 cars and never do more than 1 day in jail and during those theifs run from the police. Cities in CA if you steal less than $950 dollars you can not be charged. This is the point many fail to see what makes sense to many here is just not how our system works anymore.. Stealing a car is not a thief, it is unauthorized use. Plenty in most case ,none. To Quote the mayor and COP. "it is your fault your car was taken. And if you don't want to be a victim of a flash mob, say home and don't flaunt your whiteness".


----------



## Robie

Isn't it amazing that the original 13 colonies who created the Constitution, are among those who want now to disregard it.

Connecticut ...Blue
Delaware ...Blue
Georgia ...Red
Maryland ...Blue
Massachusetts ....Blue
New Jersey ...Blue
New York ...Blue
New Hampshire ...Blue
North Carolina ...Red
Pennsylvania ...Red
Rhode Island ...Blue
South Carolina ...Red
Virginia...Blue


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> HEY PEOPLE - I NEED A LINK
> 
> Is there a good media outlet, pref one from Virginia, that isn't overly exaggerative, to follow the events?
> I'm not familiar w/Virginia media, so any suggestions welcome.
> 
> THANKS!!


www.wavy.com
this is a Norfolk TV station, and Norfolk being a huge Navy town it is pretty even handed news.
I found this station while preparing to attend our 2018 reunion in Norfolk. Whenever I'm "headed out" I find a local news outlet or two several months in advance and watch to get a feeling for the territory I'll be visiting.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> www.wavy.com
> this is a Norfolk TV station, and Norfolk being a huge Navy town it is pretty even handed news.
> I found this station while preparing to attend our 2018 reunion in Norfolk. Whenever I'm "headed out" I find a local news outlet or two several months in advance and watch to get a feeling for the territory I'll be visiting.


Thanks much!
I checked it out, and the 2A reporting seems sane.
It's also kinda fun to read about things going on elsewhere. :idea:


----------



## bigwheel

rice paddy daddy said:


> www.wavy.com
> this is a Norfolk TV station, and Norfolk being a huge Navy town it is pretty even handed news.
> I found this station while preparing to attend our 2018 reunion in Norfolk. Whenever I'm "headed out" I find a local news outlet or two several months in advance and watch to get a feeling for the territory I'll be visiting.


Thanks I got to share that with my Big Brother the Navy man. He used to could whip 5 jyrenes at once with one hand tied behind his back. He had one bad old deal at Gitmo when a drunk bullet stopper staggered down the pier yanking off all the sailor hats. My brother knocked his nose off and him and his nose into the Barricuda infested water. The guy didnt get ate but my brother lost a stripe. He say the racist peckerwoods from the deep South spend a year or so in Haiti start wanting to get married. Apparently the native gals are very sweet and the skin tones lighten up over time. He was the radioman of the worlds largest artificial fish reef called the Oriskany and a smaller Jyrene carrying boat called the Sandoval.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I'll be coming to San Antonio in September 2020.
From what I understand our hotel for the reunion will be on the River Walk not far from the Alamo.
I guess I'd better start watching San Antonio TV news.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll be coming to San Antonio in September 2020.
> From what I understand our hotel for the reunion will be on the River Walk not far from the Alamo.
> I guess I'd better start watching San Antonio TV news.


San Anton is a nice town. I like the Riverwalk. There is a bar/restaurant along the Riverwalk, I cannot remember what it is called, but you will know it when you walk in. The entire inside is covered in rattlesnake parts. Every time I go there I get a warm fuzzy feeling inside knowing tens of thousands of rattlesnakes died just to complete the decor of the place. The food is pretty good as I recall too.

I was surprised at how small the Alamo is. When you visit the Alamo, make sure you ask the tour guide to take you to the basement so you can see Pee Wee Herman's bike. That was the highlight of the whole tour.

I wouldn't live there, but I do enjoy visiting.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Inor said:


> ...... When you visit the Alamo, .........


......... ask to see Pee Wee's bike in the basement.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Do you mean other than the boating accident in which all of our firearms will be lost at the bottom of Lake Roosevelt?
> 
> Kidding aside, no, not really. Get to our place in Grand Coulee as a first step. We're in Lincoln County and the sheriff there is awesome. If it were to get really bad, we could always to go our daughter's place in Utah.
> 
> One thing I'm counting on is that the tenor of the federal courts has changed drastically under this administration. ONE in FOUR circuit court judges are now Trump appointees. That's thanks to Mitch McConnell, who has been focused like a laser beam on getting them confirmed. (And Harry Reid. That's his legacy. Heh.) Even on the 9th Circuit, liberals now hold only a 3 seat majority. So at all levels, the federal courts are much more likely than just a few years ago to rule for gun rights.
> 
> What about you?


We already live in our 'place to go' - so watching what happens in Virginia, and then at any federal level or local response, will be the priority up here. It'll be obvious when it's time to run to town to top up fuel & any other necessities - and of course we have no firearms up here to register or for anyone to confiscate or worry about. 

This isn't easy, for folks of our age, who grew up loving this country and for the most part trusting the gov. But those days are gone, and even when we remember that most of America is still good and decent and charitable and loving - it's the power-hungry insane who have the loudest voice, drowning out, overshadowing the greatness we still are.

Who knows what is to come. 
We have to remember who we are. 
And, yes, Vote. And yes, stand our ground. 
If for no other reason, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> San Anton is a nice town. I like the Riverwalk. There is a bar/restaurant along the Riverwalk, I cannot remember what it is called, but you will know it when you walk in. The entire inside is covered in rattlesnake parts. Every time I go there I get a warm fuzzy feeling inside knowing tens of thousands of rattlesnakes died just to complete the decor of the place. The food is pretty good as I recall too.
> 
> I was surprised at how small the Alamo is. When you visit the Alamo, make sure you ask the tour guide to take you to the basement so you can see Pee Wee Herman's bike. That was the highlight of the whole tour.
> 
> I wouldn't live there, but I do enjoy visiting.


The Feb issue of the Red Diamond magazine will have all the info on the reunion. We work with Armed Forces Reunions Inc on details.
There are traditionally two guided tours, one on Friday and one on Saturday. I'm sure the Alamo will be featured on one of them.

I generally don't go out sight seeing by myself when I'm in a strange town. I find it more comforting to be surrounded by a hundred or more combat vets.

If my wife wasn't coming, I'd build in a couple extra days and visit MT Acres. Her Mom is in a nursing home in San Antonio so she is coming along with me.


----------



## bigwheel

Not my favorite town. Would seem a bit too far inland for a decent sailor convention. The Lady Lex is just down the road a ways at Corpus. Yall should go there next time.They have an Ocean there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

bigwheel said:


> Not my favorite town. Would seem a bit too far inland for a decent sailor convention. The Lady Lex is just down the road a ways at Corpus. Yall should go there next time.They have an Ocean there.


Sailor! Sailor!! Hush your mouth!!
We are the 5th Infantry Division Red Devils!! Our German enemies gave us that name in WWI for our fighting tenacity.
In WWII, out of all the divisions in Patton's 3rd Army, when ever he had a tough job to get done he called on the 4th Armored and the 5th Infantry.
In Vietnam, when the Marines needed help, Westmoreland sent us. The BEST.
Even though we were deactivated in 1992, today we are still known as Patton's Red Diamond Devils.

Sailor!! Indeed. 
Dang son, you sure got me stirred up. At my age that ain't good for the old ticker.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Feb issue of the Red Diamond magazine will have all the info on the reunion. We work with Armed Forces Reunions Inc on details.
> There are traditionally two guided tours, one on Friday and one on Saturday. I'm sure the Alamo will be featured on one of them.
> 
> I generally don't go out sight seeing by myself when I'm in a strange town. I find it more comforting to be surrounded by a hundred or more combat vets.
> 
> If my wife wasn't coming, I'd build in a couple extra days and visit MT Acres. Her Mom is in a nursing home in San Antonio so she is coming along with me.


We'll get you to M.T. Acres yet. If you are up for a 2 trip year, I would be happy to burn some frequent flyer miles to get you here. Just let me know when...

Also, make sure you are current on all your meds before you come. I am thinking our big skies and having land with actual contour might be a little severe for an ol' Florida boy. :devil:


----------



## Denton

From listening to people at work, there are some groups from here who plan to go to VA to lend an arm. Assuming they do take some vacation days to help, I have no idea what they plan on doing.


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Feb issue of the Red Diamond magazine will have all the info on the reunion. We work with Armed Forces Reunions Inc on details.
> There are traditionally two guided tours, one on Friday and one on Saturday. I'm sure the Alamo will be featured on one of them.
> 
> I generally don't go out sight seeing by myself when I'm in a strange town. I find it more comforting to be surrounded by a hundred or more combat vets.
> 
> If my wife wasn't coming, I'd build in a couple extra days and visit MT Acres. Her Mom is in a nursing home in San Antonio so she is coming along with me.


You'll like San Antonio, Great food, the River Walk is always entertaining, and it's relatively safe. In September you won't be saved from the heat and be prepared to walk. It's a great town to just roam around in. I have been to every major city and town in Texas and I would have to say San Antonio has some of the most beautiful woman out of all of them. Nice place to girl watch. :tango_face_grin:

The first time I saw the Alamo, I was shocked. I was expecting it to be in a more open area and much larger, perhaps John Wayne manning the north wall. :tango_face_smile: It's way smaller then I imagined and surrounded by the city, nothing like you see it in the movies. Still, it's worth a look see.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> Isn't it amazing that the original 13 colonies who created the Constitution, are among those who want now to disregard it.
> 
> Connecticut ...Blue
> Delaware ...Blue
> Georgia ...Red
> Maryland ...Blue
> Massachusetts ....Blue
> New Jersey ...Blue
> New York ...Blue
> New Hampshire ...Blue
> North Carolina ...Red
> Pennsylvania ...Red
> Rhode Island ...Blue
> South Carolina ...Red
> Virginia...Blue


North Carolina? What has the Tar Heel State done?


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> North Carolina? What has the Tar Heel State done?


It's probably purple but they have usually voted for a republican President...except 2008.


----------



## Demitri.14

At least they honor my CCW. S. Carolina DOES NOT !


----------



## Slippy

KUSA said:


> North Carolina? What has the Tar Heel State done?


KUSA

Does a NC resident still need to first buy a permit in order to buy a pistol? Or more accurately, does a NC resident still need to pay a bribe to the state/county/sheriff in order to buy a firearm or has that changed?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

If it stays in Virginia, I'll let Virginians settle it.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> If it stays in Virginia, I'll let Virginians settle it.


Not sure globalists would let it stay in Virginia; widespread conflict would serve their goal (breaking up the USA) much better.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rice paddy daddy said:


> If it stays in Virginia,........


..... I'll eat my hat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Back Pack Hack said:


> ..... I'll eat my hat.


And if it comes to your state, you can take care of it too.

I'll worry about Florida and Georgia.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> And if it comes to your state, you can take care of it too.
> 
> I'll worry about Florida and Georgia.


These are the times that make me happy I no longer drive trucks. I'd hate to be 1,500 miles away when I am needed here.


----------



## KUSA

Slippy said:


> KUSA
> 
> Does a NC resident still need to first buy a permit in order to buy a pistol? Or more accurately, does a NC resident still need to pay a bribe to the state/county/sheriff in order to buy a firearm or has that changed?


There is a bribery in place. I have a CCW permit so I don't have to do that anymore. I can whip it out and walk out of the gun shop with deadly weapon in hand.

Technically, the CCW permit is still a bribery but years ago you couldn't even get one. We are an open carry state at least.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

rice paddy daddy said:


> If it stays in Virginia, I'll let Virginians settle it.


I pray that crap stays on their side of the border.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> There is a bribery in place. I have a CCW permit so I don't have to do that anymore. I can whip it out and walk out of the gun shop with deadly weapon in hand.
> 
> Technically, the CCW permit is still a bribery but years ago you couldn't even get one. We are an open carry state at least.


Does the NC "no guns" sign still carry weight of law?
In Florida, a "no guns" sign just means if you are armed and it is seen they can ask you to leave. And only call a cop if you won't leave.
I'm curious because I visit NC regularly to visit kin.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

rice paddy daddy said:


> Does the NC "no guns" sign still carry weight of law?
> In Florida, a "no guns" sign just means if you are armed and it is seen they can ask you to leave. And only call a cop if you won't leave.
> I'm curious because I visit NC regularly to visit kin.


That's the way it is here. All they can do is ask you to leave.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NewRiverGeorge said:


> That's the way it is here. All they can do is ask you to leave.


Same here. Businesses are permitted to post notice at public entrances if they prefer to be a target-rich environm.......... err..... 'gun-free zone'.


----------



## The Tourist

NewRiverGeorge said:


> That's the way it is here. All they can do is ask you to leave.


And I do not understand that. Why would a tradesman, knowing his clientele, ask a "good guy" to disarm himself when the bad guys are armed to the teeth? By now, all the places I go to buy goods and services (which is a painfully a small number) all know my wife and I are armed and no one has ever objected.

BTW, if you ever come to Madison, my wife and I will take you to our haunts. However, if you see my wife and I start walking away from each other, then turn and plant our feet, it means something bad is brewing. Yes, there might be a "crossfire."


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> And I do not understand that. Why would a tradesman, knowing his clientele, ask a "good guy" to disarm himself when the bad guys are armed to the teeth? By now, all the places I go to buy goods and services (which is a painfully a small number) all know my wife and I are armed and no one has ever objected..........


'Cuz their TV told them to think that way.

View attachment 102263


----------



## Green Lilly

rice paddy daddy said:


> If it stays in Virginia, I'll let Virginians settle it.


That's the thing though. It isn't going to stay in Virginia. I am sure folks said the same thing when California or Maryland passed their draconian gun laws. Or any number of cities, counties or states that have done the same thing. Slowly they are chipping away 2A, playing the long game. Even some parts of Texas, 2A is under attack. Eventually it will make its way to your back yard. Then you look around and realize there isn't anyone left to come help because this cancer has spread and it is all over.

Me and mine will be in Richmond on the 20th. I gotta stop thinking hopefully and make my voice heard. Virginia isn't my state but it will be my battleground.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I hope you don’t get hurt. 
Virginia is not worth my blood. Florida is however.


----------



## Robie

> Me and mine will be in Richmond on the 20th. I gotta stop thinking hopefully and make my voice heard. Virginia isn't my state but it will be my battleground.


Leave your guns and anger at home.

Go armed with a voice, common sense, maybe a sign and some support.

This has the ability to turn into a volatile situation. The Demedia would like nothing better than to point fingers at a person on the right for firing the second..."shot heard 'round the world".


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Does the NC "no guns" sign still carry weight of law?
> In Florida, a "no guns" sign just means if you are armed and it is seen they can ask you to leave. And only call a cop if you won't leave.
> I'm curious because I visit NC regularly to visit kin.


I'm not sure about that. I always carry concealed because I don't want anyone sizing me up before they carry out a dirty deed.

I do see people carrying openly in common places like Walmart and such. Nobody seems to think anything of it.

Now keep in mind, I don't live in one of the liberal cities like Durham and Chapel Hill. You might get funny looks there.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I simply work and live part time in VA. I don't have any guns registered in this state. so let me throw out a hypothetical. If the National Guard gets called in, the get called in to serve as additional support to State Law enforcement. States have limited authority in the counties and cities, so the first wave will be court cases on the counties obstructing justice or some such non sense. then at worst will come select state law enforcement with NG muscle to come seize your weapon.

No this is the time where decision has long term impacts.....citizen refuses by force and shoots trooper and some NG, the sympathy swings towards NG and State, and adds proof that the guy was a danger to society.

When this stuff starts to happen the more likely there will be specific groups in State agencies happily enticing things up several notches so they can prove why guns are bad.

So you have all the actors present, so lets define who they are:
Politicians- mostly Dems, but with many Republicans who don't like an armed citizenry.
Bureaucrats - people who seize opportunities to take ownership of actions and be the conduit of power outwardly from the politicians
Sheriffs - People from the counties, elected by the counties to do whats in the interest of their county.
City Cops - mostly people carrying out directions of the Mayor and the POLICE CHIEF
and finally, the people. Citizens on both sides of the issues.

Oh, but alas, let us not forget our narrator of the play, Local media, who works from a leftist lean to begin with, and does reserve the right to creative editing

How are the arrays...Like this.

Politician >>>> direct Bureaucrats....who leak to media
Politicians control State police and NG,
City Police answer to city Hall, who is run by Managers/Mayors
Sheriffs answers directly to voters


where are the weakness here for both sides? obviously controlling the media and the message is of greatest importance. An elderly man refusing to give up his guns gets kill.....naw.....naw...."While attempting to confiscate an assault weapon from an elderly deranged man, officers were forced to engage once the threat became life or death. Two officers are being seen for grief counseling."

Then a City Cop or State trooper will get a warrant for a sheriffs obstruction of justice, and they will get arrested....bit by bit, piece mill so that they avoid the calamitous event that would trigger something bad. A family being gunned down......a squad of NG getting ambushed...... each would lead to a worsening condition....not an agreement.


So hypothetically how does one handle this to achieve a desired positive effect? Well first is information, you have to develop sources within these political circles, media, bureaucracies, city police, and understand when things are going to occur. and have a force of network bloggers, online youtube, any source of outlet to be there to cover the exchange. Get local lawyers to work pro-bono to immediately come to the persons home to speak for the accused. Do not have all your guns at one location.

So now you at least can post an opposing story with video. Interview the NG folks whenever you can, ask them about upholding the constitution and following unconstitutional orders.

Now for the true patriot who knows that no significant changes have ever occurred absent conflict, well you could approach this in a much more sinister method. Have a force that works beneath you to harass NG and law enforcement, no full up raids ambush stuff, just acts to keep them on high alert and feeling scared all the time. No ones home is safe. This will increase their likelihood in overreacting at another time when the threat is not warranting such responses, that others can catch on camera.

The final piece of this is when your hypothetical patriot desides he or she must water the tree of freedom . Thats when the elected officials, their supporting family members, and the bureaucrats that executes things for them learn what its like to no longer have the veil of BIG GOVERNMENT to hide behind. Print names, address, telephone numbers, schools and businesses they are associated with.

Well, its at this point one has to determine in this hypothetical story, how far will you take it....there's no going back from somethings. But the psychological effect of having your spouse head explode at dinner is extreme. The 1000's of threats called into his voice mail and text as well as email will have to be gone through...making for a long process. Then send the message again....and again and again....random politicians associated with the movement. don't try to go in any order....that'll lead them to bunker the upper echelon and leave the scrags on their own.

Do not try to take down multiple people in one go....thats what insane people do. Pick your target, eliminate your target with a plan that helps you avoid detection and capture. And always have a legitimate constitutional lawyer working to get these laws tossed out. Its not going to save you from murder charges in this hypothetical action, but one can make the case that the state had become tyranical and used Law enforcement and NG against its citizens to enforce an unconstitutional law they passed, making it a combatative action.


finally, in my purely hypothetical writings above, the essence of success is ones ability to do bad for a good reason. I have a simple logic I apply. I always try to be the best at my job....if someone makes me a felon, for simply owning what the constitution says I can, well then I guess I have a whole new field of endeaver to attempt to master. and a really good felon, doesn't get caught easily.


----------



## MountainGirl

Old SF Guy said:


> I simply work and live part time in VA. I don't have any guns registered in this state. so let me throw out a hypothetical. If the National Guard gets called in, the get called in to serve as additional support to State Law enforcement. States have limited authority in the counties and cities, so the first wave will be court cases on the counties obstructing justice or some such non sense. then at worst will come select state law enforcement with NG muscle to come seize your weapon.
> 
> No this is the time where decision has long term impacts.....citizen refuses by force and shoots trooper and some NG, the sympathy swings towards NG and State, and adds proof that the guy was a danger to society.
> 
> When this stuff starts to happen the more likely there will be specific groups in State agencies happily enticing things up several notches so they can prove why guns are bad.
> 
> So you have all the actors present, so lets define who they are:
> Politicians- mostly Dems, but with many Republicans who don't like an armed citizenry.
> Bureaucrats - people who seize opportunities to take ownership of actions and be the conduit of power outwardly from the politicians
> Sheriffs - People from the counties, elected by the counties to do whats in the interest of their county.
> City Cops - mostly people carrying out directions of the Mayor and the POLICE CHIEF
> and finally, the people. Citizens on both sides of the issues.
> 
> Oh, but alas, let us not forget our narrator of the play, Local media, who works from a leftist lean to begin with, and does reserve the right to creative editing
> 
> How are the arrays...Like this.
> 
> Politician >>>> direct Bureaucrats....who leak to media
> Politicians control State police and NG,
> City Police answer to city Hall, who is run by Managers/Mayors
> Sheriffs answers directly to voters
> 
> where are the weakness here for both sides? obviously controlling the media and the message is of greatest importance. An elderly man refusing to give up his guns gets kill.....naw.....naw...."While attempting to confiscate an assault weapon from an elderly deranged man, officers were forced to engage once the threat became life or death. Two officers are being seen for grief counseling."
> 
> Then a City Cop or State trooper will get a warrant for a sheriffs obstruction of justice, and they will get arrested....bit by bit, piece mill so that they avoid the calamitous event that would trigger something bad. A family being gunned down......a squad of NG getting ambushed...... each would lead to a worsening condition....not an agreement.
> 
> So hypothetically how does one handle this to achieve a desired positive effect? Well first is information, you have to develop sources within these political circles, media, bureaucracies, city police, and understand when things are going to occur. and have a force of network bloggers, online youtube, any source of outlet to be there to cover the exchange. Get local lawyers to work pro-bono to immediately come to the persons home to speak for the accused. Do not have all your guns at one location.
> 
> So now you at least can post an opposing story with video. Interview the NG folks whenever you can, ask them about upholding the constitution and following unconstitutional orders.
> 
> Now for the true patriot who knows that no significant changes have ever occurred absent conflict, well you could approach this in a much more sinister method. Have a force that works beneath you to harass NG and law enforcement, no full up raids ambush stuff, just acts to keep them on high alert and feeling scared all the time. No ones home is safe. This will increase their likelihood in overreacting at another time when the threat is not warranting such responses, that others can catch on camera.
> 
> The final piece of this is when your hypothetical patriot desides he or she must water the tree of freedom . Thats when the elected officials, their supporting family members, and the bureaucrats that executes things for them learn what its like to no longer have the veil of BIG GOVERNMENT to hide behind. Print names, address, telephone numbers, schools and businesses they are associated with.
> 
> Well, its at this point one has to determine in this hypothetical story, how far will you take it....there's no going back from somethings. But the psychological effect of having your spouse head explode at dinner is extreme. The 1000's of threats called into his voice mail and text as well as email will have to be gone through...making for a long process. Then send the message again....and again and again....random politicians associated with the movement. don't try to go in any order....that'll lead them to bunker the upper echelon and leave the scrags on their own.
> 
> Do not try to take down multiple people in one go....thats what insane people do. Pick your target, eliminate your target with a plan that helps you avoid detection and capture. And always have a legitimate constitutional lawyer working to get these laws tossed out. Its not going to save you from murder charges in this hypothetical action, but one can make the case that the state had become tyranical and used Law enforcement and NG against its citizens to enforce an unconstitutional law they passed, making it a combatative action.
> 
> finally, in my purely hypothetical writings above, the essence of success is ones ability to do bad for a good reason. I have a simple logic I apply. I always try to be the best at my job....if someone makes me a felon, for simply owning what the constitution says I can, well then I guess I have a whole new field of endeaver to attempt to master. and a really good felon, doesn't get caught easily.



View attachment 102277


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Old SF Guy said:


> .......... An elderly man refusing to give up his guns gets kill.....naw.....naw...."While attempting to confiscate an assault weapon from an elderly deranged man, officers were forced to engage once the threat became life or death. Two officers are being seen for grief counseling."..........


And once THAT becomes the norm, how long will it be before those tasked with taking the guns start bailing? If this happens 100 times, and they've only gotten 0.01% of the guns, they don't have to be very smart to do the math.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> I simply work and live part time in VA. I don't have any guns registered in this state. so let me throw out a hypothetical. If the National Guard gets called in, the get called in to serve as additional support to State Law enforcement. States have limited authority in the counties and cities, so the first wave will be court cases on the counties obstructing justice or some such non sense. then at worst will come select state law enforcement with NG muscle to come seize your weapon.
> 
> No this is the time where decision has long term impacts.....citizen refuses by force and shoots trooper and some NG, the sympathy swings towards NG and State, and adds proof that the guy was a danger to society.
> 
> When this stuff starts to happen the more likely there will be specific groups in State agencies happily enticing things up several notches so they can prove why guns are bad.
> 
> So you have all the actors present, so lets define who they are:
> Politicians- mostly Dems, but with many Republicans who don't like an armed citizenry.
> Bureaucrats - people who seize opportunities to take ownership of actions and be the conduit of power outwardly from the politicians
> Sheriffs - People from the counties, elected by the counties to do whats in the interest of their county.
> City Cops - mostly people carrying out directions of the Mayor and the POLICE CHIEF
> and finally, the people. Citizens on both sides of the issues.
> 
> Oh, but alas, let us not forget our narrator of the play, Local media, who works from a leftist lean to begin with, and does reserve the right to creative editing
> 
> How are the arrays...Like this.
> 
> Politician >>>> direct Bureaucrats....who leak to media
> Politicians control State police and NG,
> City Police answer to city Hall, who is run by Managers/Mayors
> Sheriffs answers directly to voters
> 
> where are the weakness here for both sides? obviously controlling the media and the message is of greatest importance. An elderly man refusing to give up his guns gets kill.....naw.....naw...."While attempting to confiscate an assault weapon from an elderly deranged man, officers were forced to engage once the threat became life or death. Two officers are being seen for grief counseling."
> 
> Then a City Cop or State trooper will get a warrant for a sheriffs obstruction of justice, and they will get arrested....bit by bit, piece mill so that they avoid the calamitous event that would trigger something bad. A family being gunned down......a squad of NG getting ambushed...... each would lead to a worsening condition....not an agreement.
> 
> So hypothetically how does one handle this to achieve a desired positive effect? Well first is information, you have to develop sources within these political circles, media, bureaucracies, city police, and understand when things are going to occur. and have a force of network bloggers, online youtube, any source of outlet to be there to cover the exchange. Get local lawyers to work pro-bono to immediately come to the persons home to speak for the accused. Do not have all your guns at one location.
> 
> So now you at least can post an opposing story with video. Interview the NG folks whenever you can, ask them about upholding the constitution and following unconstitutional orders.
> 
> Now for the true patriot who knows that no significant changes have ever occurred absent conflict, well you could approach this in a much more sinister method. Have a force that works beneath you to harass NG and law enforcement, no full up raids ambush stuff, just acts to keep them on high alert and feeling scared all the time. No ones home is safe. This will increase their likelihood in overreacting at another time when the threat is not warranting such responses, that others can catch on camera.
> 
> The final piece of this is when your hypothetical patriot desides he or she must water the tree of freedom . Thats when the elected officials, their supporting family members, and the bureaucrats that executes things for them learn what its like to no longer have the veil of BIG GOVERNMENT to hide behind. Print names, address, telephone numbers, schools and businesses they are associated with.
> 
> Well, its at this point one has to determine in this hypothetical story, how far will you take it....there's no going back from somethings. But the psychological effect of having your spouse head explode at dinner is extreme. The 1000's of threats called into his voice mail and text as well as email will have to be gone through...making for a long process. Then send the message again....and again and again....random politicians associated with the movement. don't try to go in any order....that'll lead them to bunker the upper echelon and leave the scrags on their own.
> 
> Do not try to take down multiple people in one go....thats what insane people do. Pick your target, eliminate your target with a plan that helps you avoid detection and capture. And always have a legitimate constitutional lawyer working to get these laws tossed out. Its not going to save you from murder charges in this hypothetical action, but one can make the case that the state had become tyranical and used Law enforcement and NG against its citizens to enforce an unconstitutional law they passed, making it a combatative action.
> 
> finally, in my purely hypothetical writings above, the essence of success is ones ability to do bad for a good reason. I have a simple logic I apply. I always try to be the best at my job....if someone makes me a felon, for simply owning what the constitution says I can, well then I guess I have a whole new field of endeaver to attempt to master. and a really good felon, doesn't get caught easily.


You know what I got out of that? Play hard and play for keeps.


----------



## Slippy

Well, I enjoyed reading OSFG's post very very much.

I would add that hypothetically speaking, that the tactics and strategies employed by the patriots from 1763-1776 who had enough of the Over-Reaching, Over Taxing, Freedom and Liberty Stifling British Government could also be modernized and used effectively today...hypothetically speaking of course.



Old SF Guy said:


> I simply work and live part time in VA. I don't have any guns registered in this state. so let me throw out a hypothetical. If the National Guard gets called in, the get called in to serve as additional support to State Law enforcement. States have limited authority in the counties and cities, so the first wave will be court cases on the counties obstructing justice or some such non sense. then at worst will come select state law enforcement with NG muscle to come seize your weapon.
> 
> No this is the time where decision has long term impacts.....citizen refuses by force and shoots trooper and some NG, the sympathy swings towards NG and State, and adds proof that the guy was a danger to society.
> 
> When this stuff starts to happen the more likely there will be specific groups in State agencies happily enticing things up several notches so they can prove why guns are bad.
> 
> So you have all the actors present, so lets define who they are:
> Politicians- mostly Dems, but with many Republicans who don't like an armed citizenry.
> Bureaucrats - people who seize opportunities to take ownership of actions and be the conduit of power outwardly from the politicians
> Sheriffs - People from the counties, elected by the counties to do whats in the interest of their county.
> City Cops - mostly people carrying out directions of the Mayor and the POLICE CHIEF
> and finally, the people. Citizens on both sides of the issues.
> 
> Oh, but alas, let us not forget our narrator of the play, Local media, who works from a leftist lean to begin with, and does reserve the right to creative editing
> 
> How are the arrays...Like this.
> 
> Politician >>>> direct Bureaucrats....who leak to media
> Politicians control State police and NG,
> City Police answer to city Hall, who is run by Managers/Mayors
> Sheriffs answers directly to voters
> 
> where are the weakness here for both sides? obviously controlling the media and the message is of greatest importance. An elderly man refusing to give up his guns gets kill.....naw.....naw...."While attempting to confiscate an assault weapon from an elderly deranged man, officers were forced to engage once the threat became life or death. Two officers are being seen for grief counseling."
> 
> Then a City Cop or State trooper will get a warrant for a sheriffs obstruction of justice, and they will get arrested....bit by bit, piece mill so that they avoid the calamitous event that would trigger something bad. A family being gunned down......a squad of NG getting ambushed...... each would lead to a worsening condition....not an agreement.
> 
> So hypothetically how does one handle this to achieve a desired positive effect? Well first is information, you have to develop sources within these political circles, media, bureaucracies, city police, and understand when things are going to occur. and have a force of network bloggers, online youtube, any source of outlet to be there to cover the exchange. Get local lawyers to work pro-bono to immediately come to the persons home to speak for the accused. Do not have all your guns at one location.
> 
> So now you at least can post an opposing story with video. Interview the NG folks whenever you can, ask them about upholding the constitution and following unconstitutional orders.
> 
> Now for the true patriot who knows that no significant changes have ever occurred absent conflict, well you could approach this in a much more sinister method. Have a force that works beneath you to harass NG and law enforcement, no full up raids ambush stuff, just acts to keep them on high alert and feeling scared all the time. No ones home is safe. This will increase their likelihood in overreacting at another time when the threat is not warranting such responses, that others can catch on camera.
> 
> The final piece of this is when your hypothetical patriot desides he or she must water the tree of freedom . Thats when the elected officials, their supporting family members, and the bureaucrats that executes things for them learn what its like to no longer have the veil of BIG GOVERNMENT to hide behind. Print names, address, telephone numbers, schools and businesses they are associated with.
> 
> Well, its at this point one has to determine in this hypothetical story, how far will you take it....there's no going back from somethings. But the psychological effect of having your spouse head explode at dinner is extreme. The 1000's of threats called into his voice mail and text as well as email will have to be gone through...making for a long process. Then send the message again....and again and again....random politicians associated with the movement. don't try to go in any order....that'll lead them to bunker the upper echelon and leave the scrags on their own.
> 
> Do not try to take down multiple people in one go....thats what insane people do. Pick your target, eliminate your target with a plan that helps you avoid detection and capture. And always have a legitimate constitutional lawyer working to get these laws tossed out. Its not going to save you from murder charges in this hypothetical action, but one can make the case that the state had become tyranical and used Law enforcement and NG against its citizens to enforce an unconstitutional law they passed, making it a combatative action.
> 
> finally, in my purely hypothetical writings above, the essence of success is ones ability to do bad for a good reason. I have a simple logic I apply. I always try to be the best at my job....if someone makes me a felon, for simply owning what the constitution says I can, well then I guess I have a whole new field of endeaver to attempt to master. and a really good felon, doesn't get caught easily.


----------



## Smitty901

The fight has to be at the ballot box. Sadly to many people will turn a blind eye to their rights for free stuff. While telling them self They can't do that any way so it won't madder . Now give me my free stuff. Once the votes are counted it is often to late.
I had some one tell me flat out , if it get me free health care give up up you guns not my problem. Anther made it clear he will vote for anyone that pays off his children college debit. Regardless of anything else. This is what you are up against. Like those that vote on based on Obama care they could not see the real goal Obama had. Now they refuse to see the out come. This is not a one day fight. Take back our education system.
The only Constitution you have is the one one vote for , every time you cast a vote or fail to vote over some meaningless purity test. Trump is an ass some times , but he is by far the best ass in the herd. VA voted for liberalism and socialism. They need to suffer from it to learn.


----------



## Green Lilly

Robie said:


> Leave your guns and anger at home.
> 
> Go armed with a voice, common sense, maybe a sign and some support.
> 
> This has the ability to turn into a volatile situation. The Demedia would like nothing better than to point fingers at a person on the right for firing the second..."shot heard 'round the world".


That is exactly my plan. When I say battleground, I mean that not in a violent sense. Hopefully there will be enough cool heads there to bring pause to what the state government is planning. I am doing this because I worry about what will happen when the NG actually does start trying to confiscate guns. That it could spark something much worse in our Country. I am going because this slippery slope is getting more slick by the minute and every battle counts now.

I know there will be trouble makers afoot. I have heard the rumors swirling about Antifa being bussed in. I just feel like I can't continue to sit behind my computer screen and complain about what is going on and not actually get off my ass and try and do something about it.

I already do what I can at the ballot box but as you can see, 3 or 4 counties out of 90? speak for the state of Virginia. It is like that in so many other places as well, including where I am from.

I guess I am a little surprised to see you say that Virginia isn't worth your time Rice Paddy Daddy. I know I don't post often but I am here often, reading and absorbing. I am sorry that you feel that way.


----------



## Prepared One

The term "Asymmetric Warfare" comes to mind, hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> Well, I enjoyed reading OSFG's post very very much.
> 
> I would add that hypothetically speaking, that the tactics and strategies employed by the patriots from 1763-1776 who had enough of the Over-Reaching, Over Taxing, Freedom and Liberty Stifling British Government could also be modernized and used effectively today...hypothetically speaking of course.


I enjoyed his post too, and it was pretty bang-on from what I can tell, except for one little thing. In the middle of OSFG's middle paragraph he said:



> _and have a force of network bloggers, online youtube, any source of outlet to be there to cover the exchange._​


_Already_ - conservative voices are being removed from FB, YouTube, etc. How long do you think it would take for only 'one-side' of what occurs to be aired? Anti-gov (i.e.Patriot) sites, voices, will be silenced. Oh...they wont shut down the Internet. They'll need it to show how 'violent' the Patriot side is...and that's all the public will see. No vids of 'confiscations' etc will ever hit the govt- and left- controlled digital airspace.

There are a lot of 'Conservative websites, mobile data services, etc' being formed now - and in these early days that's probably a good thing. BUT if anyone thinks those cant, and wont, be shut down quickly, they don't understand the nature of how things are today....which, sadly, is about as far from 1776 as one can get.


----------



## Slippy

California follows Virginia's lead...

https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com...and-attack-police-officers-in-2020-buckle-up/


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> California follows Virginia's lead...
> 
> https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com...and-attack-police-officers-in-2020-buckle-up/


From that link - for those who wont/cant click on it.



> *SACRAMENTO, CA-* From la-la land, aka California, we present some new laws that will be going into effect on Jan 1.
> 
> Teachers, school administrators and employers can now ask courts to take away guns from people under an expansion of the state's "gun restraining order law", which currently only allows family members and police officers to have firearms seized from people deemed a "public risk."The new law will allow the above entities to petition courts to remove guns. What could possibly go wrong? The law was proposed after the high school shooting in Parkland, FL in February.
> 
> As with all these feel-good gun laws, this one also skips the little clause in the Constitution called due process. It can take up to 21 days before a court will hear testimony from the person losing the guns. So basically, they lose their constitutional rights under the Second Amendment pending a court appearance three weeks later.
> 
> Another law would allow one-year gun seizures to be extended annually for up to five years. Another law will limit residents of California to purchasing one semi-automatic rifle per month, but only if you're only over 21. I'm not sure but something about "shall not be infringed" is may be getting violated here.​


I have no words - that wouldn't get me banned from here.
It doesn't get worse than this.


----------



## csi-tech

When it comes to my neck of the woods I will simply say.....No.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

csi-tech said:


> When it comes to my neck of the woods I will simply say.....No.


I will simply say, "What part of BANG! didn't you understand?"


----------



## Old SF Guy

Slippy said:


> Well, I enjoyed reading OSFG's post very very much.
> 
> I would add that hypothetically speaking, that the tactics and strategies employed by the patriots from 1763-1776 who had enough of the Over-Reaching, Over Taxing, Freedom and Liberty Stifling British Government could also be modernized and used effectively today...hypothetically speaking of course.


Jesus Christ....I was out there wasn't I......I often zone out and go into Confucius mode....forgive my tirades.....but, just because I'm paranoid...doesn't mean they ain't someone out to get me.....


----------



## Old SF Guy

MountainGirl said:


> I enjoyed his post too, and it was pretty bang-on from what I can tell, except for one little thing. In the middle of OSFG's middle paragraph he said:
> 
> _Already_ - conservative voices are being removed from FB, YouTube, etc. How long do you think it would take for only 'one-side' of what occurs to be aired? Anti-gov (i.e.Patriot) sites, voices, will be silenced. Oh...they wont shut down the Internet. They'll need it to show how 'violent' the Patriot side is...and that's all the public will see. No vids of 'confiscations' etc will ever hit the govt- and left- controlled digital airspace.
> 
> There are a lot of 'Conservative websites, mobile data services, etc' being formed now - and in these early days that's probably a good thing. BUT if anyone thinks those cant, and wont, be shut down quickly, they don't understand the nature of how things are today....which, sadly, is about as far from 1776 as one can get.


True enough, but like any medium for news...you can't ignore it even if its severely censured...think back to the days when pamphlets could get you hung....they still made their way around.

although the WWW is censured.... old time Bulletin boards (dial up kind) can be effective for under ground media


----------



## Old SF Guy

Prepared One said:


> The term "Asymmetric Warfare" comes to mind, hypothetically speaking of course.


what would I know of that?


----------



## Old SF Guy

Smitty901 said:


> The fight has to be at the ballot box. Sadly to many people will turn a blind eye to their rights for free stuff. While telling them self They can't do that any way so it won't madder . Now give me my free stuff. Once the votes are counted it is often to late.
> I had some one tell me flat out , if it get me free health care give up up you guns not my problem. Anther made it clear he will vote for anyone that pays off his children college debit. Regardless of anything else. This is what you are up against. Like those that vote on based on Obama care they could not see the real goal Obama had. Now they refuse to see the out come. This is not a one day fight. Take back our education system.
> The only Constitution you have is the one one vote for , every time you cast a vote or fail to vote over some meaningless purity test. Trump is an ass some times , but he is by far the best ass in the herd. VA voted for liberalism and socialism. They need to suffer from it to learn.


You are right that in the end it does come down to the ballot box.....but remarkably that is also a direct reflection of peoples belief or comprehension of their right or the perceived right to impose their will upon others....and the repercussions that can come from those beliefs.

Just as the check to freedom of speech is ones personal accountability to what they have said....so too is personal responsibility, or a shared responsibility to ones vote.

As I said in another post, My own son believes that an appointed ruler doing what they believe to be best for us is preferred to rotating elected officials....his beliefs are kept in check by the very knowledge that I will become his enemy if he ever gets his way, and I will hold him personally accountable.

Its not intimidation....its accountability..... You do what you think is right son....I will too.


----------



## Smitty901

I always told my children they had a right to question my beliefs. They knew it had to be done with respect and they had better come armed with facts not BS. At 38,41 and 42 We have raised 3 very conservative adults that could stand on their own right out of high school. They remain active members of this family in every way. We avoided public education for the better part of their life and when they did become involved with it they were armed with truth and the courage to stand against the attacks.
The fight is coming. Watch Texas with all the CA people moving there they will bring the same failed system with them. They do not change. We see Marxism every where


----------



## MountainGirl

Old SF Guy said:


> what would I know of that?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Demitri.14

The one thing I have learned is that no war is fought the same way as the ones in the past. This is a whole new ball game, There are no rules or plays that will apply, except for maybe anti-war movement in Vietnam. The key to winning this is to somehow get the majority of Americans to become sympathetic to the 2A cause. This Will Take Time ! I am hoping that things in VA Do not turn violent or like OSFG indicated it will turn the populace against us. For Me, I am going to bury all of my Banned items until it blows over or I absolutely need them.


----------



## MountainGirl

Old SF Guy said:


> True enough, but like any medium for news...you can't ignore it even if its severely censured...think back to the days when pamphlets could get you hung....they still made their way around.
> 
> although the WWW is censured.... old time Bulletin boards (dial up kind) can be effective for under ground media


I admire your optimism on this. I wonder how many people under 40 know about the BBs... and my guess is that news about patriot efforts wouldn't be censured - it would be absent. Texting would be monitored too (it already is, for marketing) so it might be the only way to get truth out there is face to face word of mouth - as long as MSM doesn't have everyone too scared to come out of their house.


----------



## Slippy

Surveys can be big lies and sometimes they tell the truth. 

Today I read a survey that approx 38% of "millennials" approve of a communist government and a much higher % of them favor socialism.

Farking idiots? YES
Should their parents be throat punched? HELL YES


----------



## The Tourist

MountainGirl said:


> as long as MSM doesn't have everyone too scared to come out of their house.


I live in a suburban community and the local police are polite and professional. Oh, they know all about my past, but you'd be amazed at how many police officers know my name and can find my house without a GPS.

Now, as a young man, I would have been paranoid to realize that local police probably knew more about me than my wife-to-be. But as an older man I realize this is a great thing. If there is drag racing or kids doing damage I can make a quick call and get officers to the scene. I wish all of you had professionals like we do.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Surveys can be big lies and sometimes they tell the truth.
> 
> Today I read a survey that approx 38% of "millennials" approve of a communist government and a much higher % of them favor socialism.
> 
> Farking idiots? YES
> Should their parents be throat punched? HELL YES


And the indoctrination centers put out more and more each year with every graduating class. Eventually, perhaps sooner then most realize, the conservative vote won't have any significance. There is a war going on for this country, make no mistake, and we are loosing it.


----------



## jimb1972

No plans, and if I did have any I sure as hell would not record it on a forum, phone, or any electronic device.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jimb1972 said:


> No plans, and if I did have any I sure as hell would not record it on a forum, phone, or any electronic device.


I don't plan too much.... the word 'premeditated' would get tossed around in the courtroom too much.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> I live in a suburban community and the local police are polite and professional. Oh, they know all about my past, but you'd be amazed at how many police officers know my name and can find my house without a GPS.
> 
> Now, as a young man, I would have been paranoid to realize that local police probably knew more about me than my wife-to-be. But as an older man I realize this is a great thing. If there is drag racing or kids doing damage I can make a quick call and get officers to the scene. I wish all of you had professionals like we do.


 But in Madison if you are a veteran doing nothing wrong you are almost as likely to get pushed around by a Madison LEO liberal as not. Madison LEO support the Liberal agenda 100% and will jack with anyone that gets in the way. We had a a lot of proof when LEO opened the doors and windows and allow activist to raid the capital building. Stood by and watch as they destroyed tributes to American vet . yes we know where Madison LE stands.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> But in Madison if you are a veteran doing nothing wrong you are almost as likely to get pushed around by a Madison LEOs.


For most guys like me you would be correct. However, my MC (The CC Riders) has ridden with the Madison LEO crowd for years. For me, the association is about 40 years old.

A few years back one of the members of my MC passed away. The funeral was moved to their large visitation room just to accommodate the bikers and any police. The line went out the door...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> Well, I enjoyed reading OSFG's post very very much.
> 
> I would add that hypothetically speaking, that the tactics and strategies employed by the patriots from 1763-1776 who had enough of the Over-Reaching, Over Taxing, Freedom and Liberty Stifling British Government could also be modernized and used effectively today...hypothetically speaking of course.


Don't forget - the Continental Army lost almost every action it fought, and was in danger of annihilation until France stepped in to help us.
Lafayette came over first to help General Washington, and then convinced France to provide aid, including naval support, and ultimately troops.

Many people bad mouth France, but truth be told, they are America's oldest ally, and without their help in the Revolution we probably would have lost.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Green Lilly said:


> I know there will be trouble makers afoot. I have heard the rumors swirling about Antifa being bussed in. I just feel like I can't continue to sit behind my computer screen and complain about what is going on and not actually get off my ass and try and do something about it.
> 
> I guess I am a little surprised to see you say that Virginia isn't worth your time Rice Paddy Daddy. I know I don't post often but I am here often, reading and absorbing. I am sorry that you feel that way.


I believe that I said it was not worth my blood, (I could be wrong without going back to look).
But that comes from experience.

It is said that in school you learn a lesson, and then are given a test.
In life you are given a test, and then learn a lesson.

In 1969 I was brand new in-country in Vietnam. I had reached my final destination which was a primitive infantry base camp deep in Indian Country.
One of the first nights there, I was assigned perimeter guard duty, and was sitting on top of the bunker with the other guys on duty. And I was scared.
Suddenly, a fire fight breaks out a few hundred yards away, just outside the wire. Red tracers (ours), green tracers(theirs), explosions.
The other, experienced guys didn't react. I asked one "is anyone going to help those guys"? I will never forget when he told me "better them than us."

Later on, when it was my turn to be the one under fire, I clearly understood the lesson: "Better them than us."
And I have never, ever, forgotten that lesson.

What happens in Virginia, is up to the Virginians.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

rice paddy daddy said:


> I believe that I said it was not worth my blood, (I could be wrong without going back to look).
> But that comes from experience.
> 
> It is said that in school you learn a lesson, and then are given a test.
> In life you are given a test, and then learn a lesson.
> 
> In 1969 I was brand new in-country in Vietnam. I had reached my final destination which was a primitive infantry base camp deep in Indian Country.
> One of the first nights there, I was assigned perimeter guard duty, and was sitting on top of the bunker with the other guys on duty. And I was scared.
> Suddenly, a fire fight breaks out a few hundred yards away, just outside the wire. Red tracers (ours), green tracers(theirs), explosions.
> The other, experienced guys didn't react. I asked one "is anyone going to help those guys"? I will never forget when he told me "better them than us."
> 
> Later on, when it was my turn to be the one under fire, I clearly understood the lesson: "Better them than us."
> And I have never, ever, forgotten that lesson.
> 
> What happens in Virginia, is up to the Virginians.


But it is certainly worth watching.


----------



## jimb1972

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't forget - the Continental Army lost almost every action it fought, and was in danger of annihilation until France stepped in to help us.
> Lafayette came over first to help General Washington, and then convinced France to provide aid, including naval support, and ultimately troops.
> 
> Many people bad mouth France, but truth be told, they are America's oldest ally, and without their help in the Revolution we probably would have lost.


WWI, WWII, Vietnam, I would say our debt is paid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimb1972 said:


> WWI, WWII, Vietnam, I would say our debt is paid.


Let us put things in perspective.

WWI - The US tried to stay out of it, but the Germans kept killing our sailors. France really had very little to do with our involvement. And our actual combat involvement lasted less than 8 months. We suffered total military deaths and missing in action of 116,708. The French lost 1,397,800, KIA and MIA. These numbers do not include wounded.

WWII - In Europe, we had been helping the British since 1940. Hitler declared war on the US on December 11, 1941. The fact that the French were "helped" by us is incidental.

Vietnam - The defeat of the French in 1954 had nothing to do with American involvement in South Vietnam. We went there to defend the South against the communist North.


----------



## Mad Trapper

View attachment 102355


----------



## jimb1972

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let us put things in perspective.
> 
> WWI - The US tried to stay out of it, but the Germans kept killing our sailors. France really had very little to do with our involvement. And our actual combat involvement lasted less than 8 months. We suffered total military deaths and missing in action of 116,708. The French lost 1,397,800, KIA and MIA. These numbers do not include wounded.
> 
> WWII - In Europe, we had been helping the British since 1940. Hitler declared war on the US on December 11, 1941. The fact that the French were "helped" by us is incidental.
> 
> Vietnam - The defeat of the French in 1954 had nothing to do with American involvement in South Vietnam. We went there to defend the South against the communist North.


Weren't the French already in an on again off again war with the British? I suspect they only supported the Americans because they wanted some payback for their loss in the seven years war which had ended only about a decade before. Vietnam would not have been such a mess and susceptible to Communist revolution if the French had not repressed and tortured the Vietnamese and other colonials.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I believe that I said it was not worth my blood, (I could be wrong without going back to look).
> But that comes from experience.
> 
> It is said that in school you learn a lesson, and then are given a test.
> In life you are given a test, and then learn a lesson.
> 
> In 1969 I was brand new in-country in Vietnam. I had reached my final destination which was a primitive infantry base camp deep in Indian Country.
> One of the first nights there, I was assigned perimeter guard duty, and was sitting on top of the bunker with the other guys on duty. And I was scared.
> Suddenly, a fire fight breaks out a few hundred yards away, just outside the wire. Red tracers (ours), green tracers(theirs), explosions.
> The other, experienced guys didn't react. I asked one "is anyone going to help those guys"? I will never forget when he told me "better them than us."
> 
> Later on, when it was my turn to be the one under fire, I clearly understood the lesson: "Better them than us."
> And I have never, ever, forgotten that lesson.
> 
> What happens in Virginia, is up to the Virginians.


Virginians know Virginia. The patriots in Virginia are on the ground. They have plans and they have logistics. What would we have if we charged up there?


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Virginians know Virginia. The patriots in Virginia are on the ground. They have plans and they have logistics. What would we have if we charged up there?


Excellent point.
Our treasure might be more effective donating to vcdl.org 
I'm really impressed with that outfit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimb1972 said:


> Weren't the French already in an on again off again war with the British? I suspect they only supported the Americans because they wanted some payback for their loss in the seven years war which had ended only about a decade before. Vietnam would not have been such a mess and susceptible to Communist revolution if the French had not repressed and tortured the Vietnamese and other colonials.


America sent OSS agents into what was then called Indo-China in 1945 to get Ho Chi Minh to help us fight the Japs.
Ho respected America, he had lived here when younger.
Ho patterned the Vietnamese constitution after the US Constitution.

Ho wanted to be our ally, and very well could have. The American involvement in that country could have been avoided.
But, politics got in the way.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> America sent OSS agents into what was then called Indo-China in 1945 to get Ho Chi Minh to help us fight the Japs.
> Ho respected America, he had lived here when younger.
> Ho patterned the Vietnamese constitution after the US Constitution.
> 
> Ho wanted to be our ally, and very well could have. The American involvement in that country could have been avoided.
> But, politics got in the way.


Yup. Nguyễn Sinh Cung stood with us in WWII. You'd have thought France would have appreciated it but it still wanted to colonize Vietnam. 
Cung didn't want much from us. He just wanted the U.S. to say good things about his movement for freedom on the world stage. Instead, we turned against him. We pushed him into the arms of the Soviets.
I say, "we." It wasn't us. It was the Shadow Government.


----------



## jimb1972

rice paddy daddy said:


> America sent OSS agents into what was then called Indo-China in 1945 to get Ho Chi Minh to help us fight the Japs.
> Ho respected America, he had lived here when younger.
> Ho patterned the Vietnamese constitution after the US Constitution.
> 
> Ho wanted to be our ally, and very well could have. The American involvement in that country could have been avoided.
> But, politics got in the way.


 I don't know that I buy the assertion that he wanted to be our ally. There is a lot more evidence of his Marxist beliefs than there is that he was in the US for long or had favorable views of the US. I think if Satan offered him assistance in ridding his home of the Japanese he would have gladly accepted.


----------



## Denton

jimb1972 said:


> I don't know that I buy the assertion that he wanted to be our ally. There is a lot more evidence of his Marxist beliefs than there is that he was in the US for long or had favorable views of the US. I think if Satan offered him assistance in ridding his home of the Japanese he would have gladly accepted.


Actually, no. 
There's no way to disprove history, but communism wasn't Nguyễn Sinh Cung's first choice, from what I've read.
History. We read it. A smart mind wonders if what we are reading is more fiction than fact.


----------



## jimb1972

Denton said:


> Actually, no.
> There's no way to disprove history, but communism wasn't Nguyễn Sinh Cung's first choice, from what I've read.
> History. We read it. A smart mind wonders if what we are reading is more fiction than fact.


The history of Ho Chi Minh is pretty hard to nail down, there are several authorized published versions, and even more unauthorized. Most seem to agree on Confucianism and Marxism. The timeline of his Marxism seems to be in question with some claiming it to pre-date the Soviet revolution, and others putting it as a later and more pragmatic decision. There is not really any way to determine the truth with the number of names he used and the records of the times. I don't claim anything beyond an interest in history, and a dislike of France.


----------



## Denton

jimb1972 said:


> The history of Ho Chi Minh is pretty hard to nail down, there are several authorized published versions, and even more unauthorized. Most seem to agree on Confucianism and Marxism. The timeline of his Marxism seems to be in question with some claiming it to pre-date the Soviet revolution, and others putting it as a later and more pragmatic decision. There is not really any way to determine the truth with the number of names he used and the records of the times. I don't claim anything beyond an interest in history, and a dislike of France.


What we do know is that the Shadow Government pushed him into the wrong direction.


----------



## jimb1972

Denton said:


> What we do know is that the Shadow Government pushed him into the wrong direction.


That is probably true of Eisenhower, Kennedy, Krushchev, and Minh.


----------



## MountainGirl

Back on Topic -

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/gun-control-virginia-sanctuaries

A battle over gun control in Virginia with national implications is heating up as the legislature prepares to vote on sweeping new restrictions and localities band together to defy them in growing numbers.Virginians turned out to debate the measures and other issues at public budget hearings on Thursday, less than a week before the General Assembly's first legislative session of 2020. Both the Virginia Citizens Defense League (VCDL) and Gun Owners of America specifically warned about Democratic Gov. Ralph Northam's related budget proposal, which directs $250,000 for the Department of Corrections to incarcerate people as a result of new restrictions.

*MORE THAN 100 VIRGINIA CITIES, COUNTIES DECLARE THEMSELVES GUN SANCTUARIES AS DEMS PREPARE TO TAKE LEGISLATURE*Another measure included over $4 million and 18 "authorized positions" - part of an apparent team that Second Amendment groups warn could be used to enforce an assault weapons ban. The new General Assembly is expected to vote on two bills in particular - SB 18 and SB 16 - which would ban assault weapons, raise the minimum age of purchase to 21 and require background checks for any firearms transfer. (i.e...private sales)​​


----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 102405


----------



## GPShay

Interesting bit of history ... Battle of Athens 1946 Tennessee .


----------



## MountainGirl

GPShay said:


> Interesting bit of history ... Battle of Athens 1946 Tennessee .


Wow, GPShay - thanks for that!

Remembering the Battle of Athens, TN - August 1946


----------



## Mad Trapper

The black face, gun grabbing, governor has more plans up his sleeve to take away citizens rights:

"Virginia governor's call for 18-person gun ban force comes under fire"

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/virginia-governors-call-for-18-person-gun-ban-force-comes-under-fire

Note that GOA is on top of this, but the NRA is AWOL, again.......


----------



## MountainGirl

It's starting, folks.

*RICHMOND, Va. (AP) - Fearing a repeat of the deadly violence that engulfed Charlottesville more than two years ago, Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam plans to declare a temporary emergency Wednesday banning all weapons, including guns, from Capitol Square ahead of a massive rally planned next week over gun rights.*


The rally is Mon, Jan 20th. 
More on the link -

https://www.wavy.com/news/politics/...ive-northam-to-ban-guns-from-capitol-grounds/​


----------



## hawgrider

Certainly won't end well for those pukes in office. Impeach!


----------



## MountainGirl

More from that ^^^ link:

" Democrats have full control of the statehouse for the first time in a generation and are set to pass a number of gun-control restrictions, including *limiting handgun purchases to once a month and universal background checks on gun purchases.
.
*Republicans and gun-rights groups have pledged stiff resistance. *Gun owners are descending on local government offices to demand they establish sanctuaries for gun rights. More than 100 counties, cities and towns have declared themselves Second Amendment sanctuaries *and vowed to oppose any new "unconstitutional restrictions" on guns.

Governor Northam is expected to make a public announcement Wednesday afternoon. "​​


----------



## Kommonwealth

It's not even about just the 2A. Look at these bills: 
SB399: Virginia's electoral college votes to be awarded to winner of national popular vote.
SJ29: The governor to be elected by majority of votes in congressional districts, not statewide majority.
SJ14: Restores voting rights to convicted felons.
SJ8: Allows felons and those declared mentally incompetent to vote.
SB65: Eliminates photo ID requirement for voting.
SJ6: Increases the years a governor can serve from 4 to 8 years. 

This is getting koncerning. If anyone is organizing any form of comms, etc... hit me up in a direct message.


----------



## Ruger57

VOTE, ALWAYS!!!! The left always votes! So that's I always vote, too.


----------



## Denton

Ruger57 said:


> VOTE, ALWAYS!!!! The left always votes! So that's I always vote, too.


Problem is, our dead do not vote against the Libtards.


----------

